# duck hunting --its all about the leg bands



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2013)

had to work today but the that dam band magnet son of mine didnt. that little bast$$%^#@ ALLWAYS SEEMS TO FIND the right birds this one is unsual its from down south in ark. you can see in the one pic where a pellet hit the band it was barly hanging on the leg . have not seen one like it looks old and worn out. the got 10 mallards and missed a bunch. all well i will go tommorrow to the same place and waste some shells too. duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope that you report those bands! Those are some pretty birds, and I sure miss eating them. Mallards are yummy, but I think the pintails are the best!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Hope that you report those bands! Those are some pretty birds, and I sure miss eating them. Mallards are yummy, but I think the pintails are the best!


 yep we call all of them in mike . i guess this is a rare one its called a jack frost mallard . he was a wisconson wildlife biologist . he died in the 1990s he rasied a special breed of mallards that were breed to be hearter and have all the wild features. all released in the wild . there are farms across america that raise these mallards this one came from xxx farm in gay-- georgia. iv never heard of the jack frost mallard but theres a web site to report them to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow never heard of that. Great info to go with the band


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2013)

Way to go Scott, great looking birds. :D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 3, 2013)

Having never hunted for birds, what's the purpose of the bands and who puts them on there? I hope this isn't a silly question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dave- i assume bands are dated- how old is the oldest shot. kenbo- turn of century market hunting had killed most of the migratory birds- they used punt guns mounted in oarlocks-12' long- look like a blunderbuss on steroids. Shoot 100 at a time. federal law stepped in and international to save them. larger penalty for poaching a duck then deer. bands were put on birds to track migratory paths and habits. Duck and geese populations now are at record highs- actually creating pollution problems here and in Canada- Duck program was very successful.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down (Nov 3, 2013)

I think both both federal Canadian and USA wildlife conservation puts the bands on, correct me if i am wrong duck!
you are supposed to call each time you harvest a banded bird and report the number that is stamped on the band. I don't think it just applies to ducks or geese! any banded bird, but they are rare to say the least

either way my friend, outstanding. I have been gunning for a banded bird for years! nice collection!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2013)

yes you can call in the number or check it in online . they will send you a certificate on the birds history where it was banded how old it was at the time etc. thats how they track migrations. theres neck bands also and reward bands i know 3 people that got those and they sent them 50.00 and 100.00 rewards. iv gotten bands here from all over ohio / kentucky / ga/ canada /virginia its pretty fascitateing how far these birds fly in a year. the oldest band i heard of was on a goose up in washington state it was i think 14 or 15 year old bird the band was nearly worn unreadable the used acid on it to read the writing. that ol girl flew many a mile in those years she was dam tuff to chew on to i bet lol and jeff they are few and far between trust me you got a better chance on getting one on a goose than a duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> yes you can call in the number or check it in online . they will send you a certificate on the birds history where it was banded how old it was at the time etc. thats how they track migrations. theres neck bands also and reward bands i know 3 people that got those and they sent them 50.00 and 100.00 rewards. iv gotten bands here from all over ohio / kentucky / ga/ canada /virginia its pretty fascitateing how far these birds fly in a year. the oldest band i heard of was on a goose up in washington state it was i think 14 or 15 year old bird the band was nearly worn unreadable the used acid on it to read the writing. that ol girl flew many a mile in those years she was dam tuff to chew on to i bet lol and jeff they are few and far between trust me you got a better chance on getting one on a goose than a duck




Yes I got an old goose in wash. state but all I got rewarded was a slap for it.................. ;)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 3, 2013)

LOL --yes but was it worth it tho --LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

